# Khazooq



## ayed

Hello, folks.I hope everyone has been very fine..
*Khazooq* is a word we sometimes mention through our daily dialogues.It is when one gets stuck in a critical situation.
Is it a Turkish word ?

Thank you in advance

With best wishes
Ayed


----------



## valo__fan

I don't know a word like khazooq in Turkish. I have never heard it in my 18 years all life


----------



## ayed

valo__fan said:


> I don't know a word like khazooq in Turkish. I have never heard it in my 18 years all life


 Thank you for your quick response..
Well, it means a lance or a spear in English?


----------



## valo__fan

I don't think so...I have just heard that word from you but maybe I couldn't understand you in writing you know speaking or pronounciation is important . If I can hear that word I am sure I can be more helpful


----------



## valo__fan

May it is "kazık" in Turkish?(It can mean something swear in Turkish -depends on usage)


----------



## ayed

valo__fan said:


> I don't think so...I have just heard that word from you but maybe I couldn't understand you in writing you know speaking or pronounciation is important . If I can hear that word I am sure I can be more helpful


 
I have just asked a Turkish man who works at a cafeteria and told me that it means *a stick or a pole driven in the ground* to which a shepherd could tie a sheep or a goat or a cow! 

Thank you for your help, valo__fan


----------



## Chazzwozzer

ayed said:


> I have just asked a Turkish man who works at a cafeteria and told me that it means *a stick or a pole driven in the ground* to which a shepherd could tie a sheep or a goat or a cow!
> 
> Thank you for your help, valo__fan


Yeah, that's *kazık*.


----------



## ayed

Thank you valo fan and Chazzwozzer
Would you please give me some examples of when you use this word in your daily life?Of course, in English sentences
 And how to pronounce it ?
Thank you very much
Ayed


----------



## valo__fan

Kazık has many meanings: 
1- Normal stick one
2-Slang-swear(ex:kazıklanmak) 
Kazıklanmak means paying too much money on something does not deserve that much money(verb=kazıklanmak or kazık yemek(eating the stick)


----------



## ayed

valo__fan said:


> Kazık has many meanings:
> 1- Normal stick one
> 2-Slang-swear(ex:kazıklanmak)
> Kazıklanmak means paying too much money on something does not deserve that much money(verb=kazıklanmak or kazık yemek(eating the stick)


  thank you very much, valo__fan.Great answers


----------



## avok

You can use the word "kazık" almost in any situation which is difficult and unpleasant for you.

Sınavdaki sorular kazıktı. : the questions in the exam were "kazık"

Kazık bir durum: a hard / difficult situation : a "kazık" situation

etc.
In english, it is something like "to be screwed up" or "to find yourself in a screwed up situation"


----------



## ayed

avok said:


> You can use the word "kazık" almost in any situation which is difficult and unpleasant for you.
> 
> Sınavdaki sorular kazıktı. : the questions in the exam were "kazık"
> 
> Kazık bir durum: a hard / difficult situation : a "kazık" situation
> 
> etc.
> In english, it is something like "to be screwed up" or "to find yourself in a screwed up situation"


  thank you , avok, for this example..


----------



## ayed

Is it of Arabic origin?
Thank you

Ayed


----------



## avok

I don't think so.. because it comes from the verb "kaz" (to dig)


----------

